# Ab 06.05.08 neuer MTB Tourentreff in Regensburg



## Wast (19. April 2008)

Hi,

ab dem 06.05.08 gibt es einen neuen MTB-Treff in Regensburg.
Organisiert wird das Ganze vom DAV Regensburg. Nichtmitglieder können natürlich auch mitfahren und sind herzlich eingeladen.

Gruppen werden vor Ort gebildet - so ist man am flexibelsten und kann auf die Wünsche der jeweilig anwesenden Biker/innen besser reagieren. 
Wichtig: der Spaß steht im Vordergrund. "Trainingsrennen" werden nicht angestrebt.

Übrigens: auch Mädels/Frauen sind herzlich willkommen! Es war bei der ersten Sitzung zumindest viel Interesse daran bekundet worden, dass das auch ein Treff für Bikerinnen sein soll.

Treffpunkte:
-Dienstags, 18 Uhr, Parkplatz Prüfeninger Schloßbiergarten
-Donnerstags, 18 Uhr, Parkplatz Seidenplantage/Winzerer Höhen (wer nicht weis wo das ist: da steht ein großes sich im Bau befindliches Haus, das da nicht unbedingt hinpasst. War früher mal ein Tanzlokal)

Stammtisch:
ab dem 06.05.2008 jeden zweiten Dienstag um 20 Uhr im Prüfeninger Schloßbiergarten. Anschließend zur Tour. Da kann man das gut miteinander kombinieren.

Bei Fragen: bitte per PN einfach melden. Ich kann euch falls gewünscht in den Mailverteiler mit aufnehmen.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Wast (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

also gestern waren es fürs erste mal 15 Leute. War wirklich super, schöne Trails und viel Spaß.

Es gibt zwei Änderungen:
-Stammtisch jeden 1sten und 3ten Dienstag im Monat - so kann man sich das besser merken.
-Uhrzeit des Stammtisch wird auf 20:30 verlegt um etwas länger biken zu können.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roitherkur (8. Mai 2008)

Wo bzw. wie weit seit ihr gefahren? WErde versuchen nächste Woche mal dabei zu sein. Das interessiert mich auf jeden Fall


----------



## wac34211 (12. Mai 2008)

Servus,
das klingt doch gut  Wenn ich wieder etwas Kondition hab werd ich im Sommer sicherlich mal vorbeischaun. Die nächsten Wochen werd ich paarmal Hausstrecke von Neutraubling auf Hohe Linie (Donaustauf) und mit Umweg zurück fahren.

Gruß
CHristian


----------



## salzbrezel (15. Mai 2008)

Super Sache...

Ich werde versuchen, am Dienstag mal dabei zu sein.

Gruß...


----------



## Felger (15. Mai 2008)

da bin ich auch mal neugierig. hoff ich schaffs nächsten dienstag...

wie weit/lang gehts denn immer so? anspruch?

bis dann
geri


----------



## knöxer (18. Mai 2008)

Hey Wast,
du hast geschrieben, dass Gruppen gebildet werden. Gibt es da auch eine Freizeit-trödel-Truppe für ganz unfitte? 
LG Knöxer


----------



## Wast (12. Juni 2008)

Hi,

sorry, dass ich hier nicht regelmäßig vorbeischaue. Für Fragen sendet mir bitte eine Mail oder PM! Oder schaut einfach auf folgendem Link vorbei, da steht viel geschrieben:
http://www.alpenverein-regensburg.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=82&Itemid=165

Generell wird aber schon angenehm gemütlich gefahren. Ratschen ist jederzeit möglich! Danach gehts meistens noch in den Biergarten. Je nach Wetter und Tag sind 4 bis knappe 30 Leute da. Es werden auch verschiedene Gruppen gebildet. Gewartet wird auch. Jeder hat eben seine Stärken. Genammelt wurde bis jetzt nicht - das ist auch gut so. Der Spaß und das gemeinsame Biken steht eben auf jeden Fall im Vordergrund!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Wast, 

wie sieht s in den Wintermonaten aus?


----------

